# Improving case airflow



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

So, here is the deal. Recently I have finished my new built and now there is only one thing to do - provide good case airflow.

Currently I have one 80mm case fan exhausting air from the back of the case, PSU fan which is located at the bottom of the PSU.

What I need are some tips about improving the case airflow by adding/changing fans so as to attain lower temperatures (especially for HDD).
The case has holes at the bottom, so I can mount a fan if necessary.

Here are some photos of the case to give you an idea:

http://i55.tinypic.com/6fwa2x.jpg
http://i53.tinypic.com/x1y62p.jpg

Thank`s in advance.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, your first problem is the case itself... 

If you are worried about temperature, that 80mm rear fan isn't going to do much. You would need a high CFM fan to do any real good and we are talking LOUD.

Your PSU helps quite a bit with the 120/140 cooling fan. It will move a good amount of air.

There should be ventilation holes in front of your HDDs. Cool air will be drawn over them from natural airflow patterns inside the case.

I suggest routing as many of the wires in your case (as possible) behind the motherboard tray and up the side of the 2.5 and 3.25" bays to allow the most unobstructed airflow possible.

The pics are a little blurry... are those crimp style barrel connectors (blue, directly under the PSU)????


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

gavinzach said:


> Well, your first problem is the case itself...
> 
> If you are worried about temperature, that 80mm rear fan isn't going to do much. You would need a high CFM fan to do any real good and we are talking LOUD.


OK, a high CFM fan. No problem, but it won`t be bigger than 80mm because there aren`t screw holes for bigger.

About the case: I know it would help a lot of I buy some good CM case, but don`t have such plans at the moment.



gavinzach said:


> There should be ventilation holes in front of your HDDs. Cool air will be drawn over them from natural airflow patterns inside the case.


I am not sure if that happens. My HDD (WD Blue 500GB) keeps it`s temp at ~40C. Should I mount a fan at the bottom of the case?



gavinzach said:


> I suggest routing as many of the wires in your case (as possible) behind the motherboard tray and up the side of the 2.5 and 3.25" bays to allow the most unobstructed airflow possible.


Sounds like a good idea. I`ll deal with the wires later.




gavinzach said:


> The pics are a little blurry... are those crimp style barrel connectors (blue, directly under the PSU)????


It`s insulating tape. Since the pictures are not very crisp (it was quite dark in the room when I took them), you might not be able to notice, but there are the wires coming out the case fan and wired to molex (7V mod).

Should I relocate them?

Also, should I add an additional fan blowing air, say, to the HDD?


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

Just my person oppinion but i always had it so that my fans were pulling the air AWAY from the HDD and VC rather than blowing toward them. i dont know if your case will alow this but that is just my two cents. as i have never done differently i dont know if it makes a noticeable difference however.

good luck with your cooling
Ryan


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

airflow should in the from and out the back.

Good cable managment can help airlow
keeping the system and fans dust free can help air flow
fans with high CFM can help airflow


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

also just an addition, try to use bigger fans where possible as a 120mm will move more air than a 80mm and will also be quieter as it does not need to spin as fast to move the desired amount of air


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Unless you want to cut this case up, I am afraid 12cm fans are out of the question in this case.


----------



## deleted26032012 (May 19, 2011)

ahh ok, i though the 80mm was just put in because it was there but if there are no 120 mounting holes please disregard my previous comment


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, thank you everyone. From what you said, the I would benefit most from replacing the current 80mm fan with a high CFM one (most likely 80mm) and buying a new case (later)

Just I need to find some quiet fan, while it moves fair amount of air.

And a question that remained unanswered - should I mount a fan on the bottom of the case? (front bottom actually...)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

At this point, mounting a fan in the front will probably hurt the cooling of the case. It could create eddys that will trap warm air around components.

Your best bet for quiet cooling is to upgrade your case, as you seem to already know.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

That clears up everything. 

Thank you all!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem...

If you do add a high CFM (which will be quite loud) 80cm fan to the rear, then you could put a low CFM fan in the location at the front of the case (directing air into the case and over the HDD).


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Just one question...Say I choose to add high CFM fan to the rear and not to add a fan to the front of the case. If I want to put a fan to the HDD under the above conditions, should it be below or above the HDD? Which way should it blow air?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If you are referring to the HDD coolers that have fans that blow on the hard drive... don't bother, they are next to useless. All they do is make noise and get clogged up with dust.

The air being pulled in from the front of the case is going to be, naturally, pulled over the HDDs. That is why most cases, even ones without fan mounts in the front, are ventilated there.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

OK, but I have to choose between two locations to set the front fan (check the pic). The first location is actually the front of the case (air comes in from the power button area), and the second location is the bottom of the case.

Here is the pic: View image: DSCN0326


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If I were to put a fan, I would use the space you marked as 1. Then I would move the HDD down 2 spots.


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Makes perfect sense. Just I need to get something like Molex-to-SATA converter cable since the existing cable isn't long enough...


----------



## Imperator (Oct 7, 2009)

Yay! The front fan helped a lot. I took your last advice and I noticed multiple temp drops. The HDD temp dropped from 42 to 31, so you can imagine the benefit...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Good, I am glad!


----------

